# A little help would be appreciated



## ENA (Apr 25, 2009)

I am a junior trying to choose a career and have been a violist since 5th grade but i dont want to go into performance. I was thinking about music historian or librarian but i dont know much about them careers. For example, details like job availibility, salary,skills entailed and i have been searching online for information but any from you would be helpful or if you have any other career ideas it would be appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Well... do those appeal to you? I'd suggest looking at what you really want to do in life (doesn't even have to be music-related; you can always continue in music as a hobby) and just go with it!

I'd place "desire" first, then look at practical concerns as far as potential income. It's better (imo of course) to make less and enjoy your job.

Music history is a fine field of study. Keep in mind that the most common direct application of it will be being a teacher or professor.

As far as being a librarian, I'd say go to your local library and strike up a (quiet  ) conversation with the librarians there. They'd be the ones to know!


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Music Education perhaps? Especially if you like( and have the patience) to teach others, this can be a most rewarding career, maybe not always financialy but enough to live a content and satisfied life. And then if your still ooking for more maybe you can always branch out from there.

Or Nefigah suggeted major in something not related to music, but keep it as a hobby.

BUt if music is what you want to do with life the more power to you. There are plenty of jobs that don't require performance skills.

http://www.musiclibraryassoc.org/employmentanded/musiclibrarianship.shtml


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

If you intend to become either a historian or a librarian, you would do well to brush up your writing style and grammar. They're not bad but writing 'I' with a small letter and omitting the apostrophe from 'don't' do not inspire confidence in such literary fields. That said, you should apply to universities for Bmus courses which lean towards academic training. Find out what the requirements are for entrance and systematically set about fulfilling them. In other words, set your goal and go for it, but step by step.


----------

